# ما عقاب الزاني  في المسيحيه ؟



## السلام (17 أكتوبر 2006)

* ما عقاب الزاني في المسيحية .. *


----------



## Fadie (17 أكتوبر 2006)

> *سؤالي : ما عقاب الزاني في المسيحية .. *


 
المسيحية مش قانون عقوبات...العقاب من الله فقط


----------



## السلام (17 أكتوبر 2006)

شكر لك .. أخي فادي


----------



## أَمَة (16 نوفمبر 2013)

الرجاء من الأخوة ملاحظة تاريخ الموضوع قبل الرد عليه​ 
هذا موضوع قديم مضى عليه سبع سنوات​ 
يغلق مؤقتا ويترك لتصرف المشرفين على قسم الرد على الشبهات المسيحية.​


----------

